# Adolescent cockatiel behavior?



## pejones (May 21, 2009)

Hi All,
I have a 1 year 2 month old pearl cockatiel. I am pretty sure the Vladimir is actually Vladimira since "he" still has all of the pearl markings. When I got this baby he was the sweetest bird ever. He would slam his head down on my leg or shoulder to say "pet me." Lately (s)he has started being aggresive towards me. He loves my partner but gets very moody when I take him from her. This started happening around the time that he turned 9 or 10 months old. Prior to this he did not want anything to do with my partner and only wanted to hang out with me. 

Anyway, is there anyway to get my baby bird to be affectionate towards me again? Is this adolescence or is this just bird nature?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you can safely say that you tiel is a pretty girl  It sounds like she has decided that your partner is her favourite person. I would try having you be the person where all the treats come from, new toys ect. Here is an interesting article on one person birds http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww45eii.htm Hope this helps  Oh and welcome to the form


----------



## pejones (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, Spike! That article points out some interesting things. about a month before Vlad started getting bitey we were given a Cherry Headed Conure who was kind of a special needs rescue. At around the time that the conure decided that he didn't want to be nice to my partner, Vlad started behaving agrily toawrds me. I am wondering if there isn't a sort of jealousy. They are practically human. Thanks for the article, advice, and the welcome!


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

pejones said:


> Thanks, Spike! That article points out some interesting things. about a month before Vlad started getting bitey we were given a Cherry Headed Conure who was kind of a special needs rescue. At around the time that the conure decided that he didn't want to be nice to my partner, Vlad started behaving agrily toawrds me. I am wondering if there isn't a sort of jealousy. They are practically human. Thanks for the article, advice, and the welcome!


Hi there,

It could just be that your bird was stressed at having another bird in the home, particularly one that required a lot of attention. Is the other bird still there? 

Vicki


----------



## pejones (May 21, 2009)

Hi! The other bird is still here and has been since November. Besides birds eventually picking their people, it could very well have to do with Vlad seeing me pay extra attention to Diego (the Cherry Headed Conure). 

I am ok with Vlad liking someone else more, it is just that (s)he gets a little aggressive and nippy towards me. I am generally the person who distributes the treats and toys to all of our birds so I am not sure that will help a whole lot. The article that Spike posted did bring up some interesting points, though.

Ah. Silly cockatiels.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

she is probably in her hormonal stage 

I have 2 that at 10 months decided they no longer wanted to step up, they'd rather attempt to bite us 

they were both Hand fed by me, and raised by me their entire life.... One is Female one is male 

the male seemed to get out of his "billy bad A$$" attitude a lot faster then the female His lasted about a month Her's still pops up every now and again 

but We just show them they're not the boss, We are. and they will listen. If they don't want to step up we firmly say Step up. in a very stern "bossy" voice and they step up and do as they're supposed to. and Don't show their attitude as much


----------

